# Suite Array + TONS of Lip Samples



## Rennah (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a couple things that I liked from the Suite Array collection, plus Brow Set in Show-off.

My fave MAC MUA really loves me, so she gave me FOURTEEN lip samples!!! I was so excited.
Plus, the Cult of Cherry postcard and Holiday '08 booklet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Here's everything I got:





The samples!


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2008)

great haul! your MA is sweet!


----------



## n_c (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice haul! and i want your ma


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 26, 2008)

What an awesome haul! I love all of the colors! And that was so sweet of your MA to hook you up like that. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## nikki (Sep 27, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2008)

man i wish i had an ma to give me those kind of hookups! what fabulous haul!


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

FOURTEEN lip samples


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 29, 2008)

Lovely haul !
Although seeing those samples makes me miss my favorite MA Muffin .


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 29, 2008)

Great haul, I love the liners


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## embabe89 (Oct 1, 2008)

wow, your MA is awesome!!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 1, 2008)

Great haul I know u appreciate you mua


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome haul
enjoy


----------



## d-0ne (Oct 5, 2008)

i was just wondering.. are they allowed to give out lip stick samples? cause i went to my counter the other day and i asked for some and they said they dont give out lipstick samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that really sucks cause i dont wanna try on lipstick right there..


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweet! Nice Haul!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_man i wish i had an ma to give me those kind of hookups! what fabulous haul!_

 
i know huh..i wiah i got that kind of hook up.  enjoy!!!


----------

